# phpMyAdmin vs Adminer?



## MannDude (Aug 2, 2015)

Because managing databases via CLI can sometimes be a pain in the ass, at least for some of us (_raises hand_), what do you prefer to use and why?


----------



## sleddog (Aug 2, 2015)

I always used phpMyAdmin and have just recently switched to adminer. It seems much lighter (in terms of server impact) and I prefer the simpler, uncluttered interface. So far quite happy with it


----------



## bizzard (Aug 2, 2015)

I am a phpMyAdmin user for a long time. Actually I started playing with databases using it. Started using adminer on servers where phpMyAdmin was not installed almost an year ago and I am happy with it. For development environment, I have both, as phpMyAdmin can be handy in editing single fields. On servers I mostly run sql queries or check the table structure or even take a dump, for which adminer is more than enough.


----------



## Licensecart (Aug 2, 2015)

I've always used PhpMyAdmin simply because it's easy to use and looks nice. Adminer just checked the website out and the design is basic, but if it had a nice UI would be a good competitor the only good thing so far is it's just one file. But yeah PhpMyAdmin gets my vote.


----------



## AuroraZero (Aug 2, 2015)

I have started using Adminer more and more. I believe it gives more control to you. Sometimes PhPMyAdmin will not do the job I ask it do. If a server does not have Adminer I install it and use it instead. Seems like it can recover some things that PhPMyAdmin can not as well, at least from my tests with it, it was able.


----------



## HBAndrei (Aug 2, 2015)

To be honest I hadn't heard of Adminer until this thread, just checked them out and it looks quite displeasing to the eye... I know I know, looks != quality, but still...

And to answer the question, I've always found phpMyAdmin to do everything I ever needed from a mysql interface, never actually felt the need to look for something else or something different.


----------



## RLT (Aug 2, 2015)

Been using Adminer most of the time lately. Just seems quicker to me especially on the weaker servers.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 2, 2015)

I always found dealing with "managers" to be more of a PITA than good ol' mysql-client, honestly.  Never did understand the appeal of wading through GUI options and menus to run a two-line command.

But since we are discussing managers - no love for Navicat/etc?  There's a handful of pretty decent 'local' mySQL management tools that simply connect to the remote DB in question.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 3, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> Because managing databases via CLI can sometimes be a pain in the ass



Adding a piece of software with one of the worst security track records in recorded history to your system seems like it could potentially be a bigger pain in the ass than using CLI.  154 security bulletins, an average of 11 per year over the past 14 years for phpMyAdmin.

http://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list/vendor_id-784/Phpmyadmin.html

If I used a GUI tool I'd pick AdMiner over phpMYAdmin on the basis of its better security track record over the years.



Quote said:


> But since we are discussing managers - no love for Navicat/etc?  There's a handful of pretty decent 'local' mySQL management tools that simply connect to the remote DB in question.


 MySQL Workbench Community Edition is another alternative...and it's free. Linux/Mac/Windows versions.

DBeaver is another database management tool: free, multiplatform, and supports just about every database around:



Quote said:


> Supported (tested) relational databases:
> MySQL
> Oracle
> PostgreSQL
> ...


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Aug 3, 2015)

its hard to argue the history of security disasters that phpmyadmin has presented for years - but its simplicity has made it a front runner for so long.


----------



## IndoVirtue (Aug 13, 2015)

Adminer made a comparison about why they are better than phpmyadmin. You could take a look about their plus (and minus) in http://www.adminer.org/en/phpmyadmin/


----------



## ModyDev (Aug 13, 2015)

I only use phpmyadmin for taking backups but after taking a look at adminer and using it i changed my mind becuase it is very small single php file.


----------



## terrahost (Aug 13, 2015)

Wow, never heard of Adminer. Tested it a few minutes and I'm beginning to like it. Thanks!

Way faster than phpMyAdmin which has really been bugging me.


----------



## sv01 (Aug 13, 2015)

I use both, but I prefer phpMyAdmin. add FK on adminer not as easy as on PMA, not to mention *Operations* tab on PMA


----------



## jure (Aug 14, 2015)

I used PMA until I met Adminer. It's light and simple. I confess that ever more manage my database via CLI.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 14, 2015)

I am using the portable version of HeidiSQL: http://www.heidisql.com/

Supports SSH tunnels for MySQL connections. Loving the grid editor too.


----------



## VPSSoldiers (Aug 17, 2015)

> I am using the portable version of HeidiSQL: http://www.heidisql.com/
> 
> Supports SSH tunnels for MySQL connections. Loving the grid editor too.



 

MySQL Workbench also supports ssh tunnelling, such a great feature.


----------



## Scudlayer (Sep 25, 2015)

I generally prefer phpMyAdmin, I can do everything I need.


----------



## Gang Starr (Sep 25, 2015)

If you need a on server solution I'd use phpMyAdmin - simply the best. Otherwise if you have remote connection enabled I'd use HeidiSQL. Works great and quite handy.


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 25, 2015)

Can't wait for the new version of SQLBuddy to get released, I love it.


----------



## fixidixi (Sep 26, 2015)

my choice is:

toad free for mysql,

mysql workbench

cli..

phpmyadmin: every once in a while if its a cpanel based host  however no serious operations there.. exports only..


----------



## NetworkPanda (Sep 29, 2015)

Adminer seems to be very popular lately, so much that after customer requests, we created a cPanel icon and plugin on our servers. So far, our logs indicate that customers prefer Adminer over phpMyAdmin. 

The reason? Don't know, but maybe phpMyAdmin has become too bloated and overloaded.


----------



## keanu (Oct 18, 2015)

Actually I use "Sequel Pro" on mac to do all the DB managing. It connects via SSH to my server. This way I don't have to run any PHP scripts on my server that might cause vulnerabilities, or open the MySQL port for external connections.

If I'm programming something, I use Coda which has a built in DB manager via SSH, too.


----------



## OnSebastian (Oct 19, 2015)

Still using PHPMyAdmin (on cPanel Systems where it is preinstalled) and Adminer (on all handly managed servers).

So far, Adminer has all features i needed until today and if I manage Apache and MySQL databases manually i prefer to just upload one file for having a GUI instead of the "huge" PHPMyAdmin installation.

+1 Adminer


----------



## TO.oL (Nov 3, 2015)

nothing can beat phpMyAdmin in functionality. once you get a hang of it, it becomes very easy to work with.


----------



## web-project (Nov 4, 2015)

on desktop pc better to use HeidiSQL as client, as for server phpMyAdmin simply the best solution.


----------



## graeme (Nov 5, 2015)

I think a desktop client (I use MySQLWorkbench and PGAdmin) and ssh tunnelling is definitely preferable. You get a better UI, you have one less thing to install and manage on the server, and it is more secure.


You do not _have _to use an ssh tunnel either - you can connect directly to the server if your firewall and the DB config let you. You will need to ensure you use encrypted connections (a bit of extra config) and you will increase your attack surface - but its still significantly better than a third party PHP script.


----------



## Internetbrothers (Nov 5, 2015)

Also you need to remember the security risks if you are using both.


----------



## risharde (Dec 2, 2015)

Goodness! Never knew about Adminer, looks really slimmed down.... not bad, I'll surely give this a try! Thanks for this!


----------



## ademayem (Dec 6, 2015)

phpMyAdmin is my fav, handles every aspect of managing a SQL database server. The interface is incredibly user-friendly and makes the tasks of creating and managing databases simple


----------



## flopv (Dec 17, 2015)

I use PHPMYADMIN because i have use it for years.Secondly, I get this tool with every Cpanel Shared Hosting environment. Lastly, using PHPMYADMIN is easy and secure.


----------



## Tunekiran (Dec 21, 2015)

PHPMyAdmin is widely used by all admins. It has all features to manage database.


----------



## DMMediaLtd (Jan 27, 2016)

Over the years phpMyAdmin has never let me down whether MYSql or MariaDB its a pretty solid platform


----------



## hmb-patrick (Feb 7, 2016)

For database management on live server I will suggest to use PHPMyadmin.


----------

